# My IMATS 2009 Haul (Pasadena) **Pic Heavy**



## theperfectqueen (Jul 6, 2009)

I went to IMATS in Pasadena a few weeks ago and I had a blast!! I can't wait to go next year. I went with a budget of $300 and I did my best to stick to it but I ended up using my debit card. I spent a lot of $$ (had to rent a car and pay for a hotel because I went solo) but it was totally worth. I was SUPER dissapointed because you had to show proof that your a makeup artist in order to get a MAC Pro card. I didn't have any with me so I wasn't able to get it. Next year I will be prepared! 

Anyhow, here's what I bought.

This is everything that I bought. I will post individual pics and prices below.







My first large purchase! I went to the Makeup Forever booth first because I knew they would be super busy as the day went on. The palettes were $12 and the eyeshadows were $7.80. Everything was 40% off.






This is a new product from MUFE and it was the most expensive. I paid $22.80.






My next stop was the Obsessive Cosmetics booth to pick up some liptars. They cost $10. They are FABULOUS!!






Crown brushes was pretty crowded, even at 8:30am when the door opened! I managed to squeeze my way through and pick up some must have brushes. The brushes pictured cost between $2 and $4......can't beat that!!






Blush palette from Auraline Beauty. Cost $20.






Mehron Jewel adhesive (jewels included) $5 and 3 random eyeshadows ($2.50/piece). 






2 pigments and 1 liner transformer from LA Splash Cosmetics $6/each.






Neutral palette from Rouge Cosmetics $20.






Smokey palette from Kryolan $20.






Lipstick and Lipgloss from Senna Cosmetics FREE.






Thentix Skin Conditioner $15.






Eve Pearl Eyelash glue and lashes (sorry the pic is sideways) $3/each.











Model in a Bottle Makeup Remover $12.






My only non-makeup purchase. A bright pink corset $89.






If you have any questions or would like to know the names of any of the products please let me know.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Haul!!!! soo sad i missed out! nxt yr i will be prepared!!!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 6, 2009)

That's amazing. I so wish I could get my hands on some OCC Lip Tars


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 6, 2009)

waah i'm sad i missed out!


----------



## smint (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Nice haul


----------



## darklocke (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent haul, I'd love those MUFE shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy everything!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 6, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

FABULOUS haul!


----------



## n_c (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 7, 2009)

duuude. which i went! and i was so near by too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u got great looking stuff!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome haul! How is the blush palette?


----------



## theperfectqueen (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Awesome haul! How is the blush palette?_

 
Suprisingly, the blush palette is pretty pigmented.  I wasn't expecting much since it was only $20 but so far I am pleased with it.  Mac and NARS blushes are still my favorite but this palette is a great backup.


----------



## jennnyy (Jul 9, 2009)

great haul! i am so mad at myself for not getting any MUFE stuff! the line was simply TOO long to endure


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 9, 2009)

amazing haul! do you have pay to get into the event?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 11, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennnyy* 

 
_great haul! i am so mad at myself for not getting any MUFE stuff! the line was simply TOO long to endure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!!! There were some other things that I forgot to get the first time but once I saw the line, I quickly changed my mind.  I added the stuff to my list for next year.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_amazing haul! do you have pay to get into the event?_

 
Yes, I paid $35 for a 1-day Saturday pass (this includes the sales floor and classes).  I think the ticket for just the sales floor was $15.  They also had a 2-day pass for $65.  I should have bought the 2-day pass because I ended up going back on Sunday.  Luckily, the guy at the door let me in so I didn't have to pay again.  It was totally worth the $35!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW Thats some great stuff!!  Do they do a IMATS in Chicago?!?!  I really need to start buying some MUFE items! I am a MUFE virgin! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG totally jealous. Enjooooooy!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 23, 2009)

What a fun haul! Enjoy!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2009)

amazing haul!!! enjoy


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 27, 2009)

amazing haul!  i want to go to IMATS  next year!  

how do you like the occ lip tar?  i've been eyeballing them on the website but i can't bring my self to click the submit button!


----------

